# Your thoughts on expat life please!



## nsutton (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello everyone 

I'm hoping you can help me with some research I'm doing into the expat market in the UAE, particularly in the current climate. 

I was wondering if this is something any of the members here would be able to help me with? 

I have a couple of questions really: 
1. What is it like for expats in the UAE now, and how has the climate changed for you over the past year or so? 
2. What attracted you to work in the UAE? 
3. What drives expats to leave when the time comes to move on from the UAE? 

What would be the best way to get in touch - by phone, email or PM? 

I look forward to hearing from you, 

Natalie Sutton


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

what's the research for?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

1. Good. Is your glass half empty or half full or as some say, is your glass half broken or is it totally broken.
2. Opportunity and Challenge
3. Family; made their money; and long term friends are hard to come by.


----------



## nsutton (Mar 2, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> what's the research for?


I'm working for an independent research consultancy called FreshMinds, looking at trends in the expat market.

I'm wanting to understand what impact, if any, the current climate is having on trends in the expat market and would love to hear some thoughts from expats themselves.

Cheers


----------



## nsutton (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks markuslives - very helpful.

I have a couple more questions - can I send to you via PM?

Thanks


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

nsutton said:


> Thanks markuslives - very helpful.
> 
> I have a couple more questions - can I send to you via PM?
> 
> Thanks


Yep no worries


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey,

Too understand the expat life you have to became an expat. You can do as much research as you like but until you have done it you have no idea.

So pack your stuff get on a plane and live it........


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

nsutton said:


> Thanks markuslives - very helpful.
> 
> I have a couple more questions - can I send to you via PM?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there

Incase you are wondering your PM function wont work until you post 5 or more messages


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

1. Fantastic, but people have lost jobs and had to go home, but plenty of business to be done 
2. Opportunity and change of scenery, safety 
3. Loss of job, get bored?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

1. Weekends are great, you work all week looking forward to the 2 days off. In the current climate some workdays you go in wondering if you're going to get terminated.
2. Further career, experience a different culture and to stop paying tax to fund the many spongers in the UK
3. To settle down


----------



## nsutton (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks! That's useful to know, I hadn't realised.
N


----------



## methedevdas (Mar 4, 2009)

nsutton said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me with some research I'm doing into the expat market in the UAE, particularly in the current climate.
> 
> ...



Opportunity and Money. If you are professional. Professional in this sense that your profession is higly needed in Emirates.
which are... 
Doctors, Engineers, Designers.


----------



## nsutton (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for your responses, ExpatAl, dallan, marc and Glascecb.

To give you a bit of background, I'm working for an independent research consultancy called FreshMinds, looking at trends in the expat market.  I'll be writing a report that won't be published, just for a few people to look at and get an idea of what's going on overe there.

I'm wanting to understand what impact, if any, the current climate is having on trends in the expat market and would love to hear some thoughts from expats themselves.

Can I send you a couple more questions - either by email or PM, when I've made enough posts?

Cheers


----------



## nsutton (Mar 2, 2009)

Likewise, methedevdas, can I send you a few more questions?

Should only take a few minutes to reply - you can be as brief as you like.

Cheers


----------

